# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Almost 50 y.o. Pee-hole (urehtra) feels weird is this natural aging? Only comedians--

## NiceGuyResearcher

Almost 50 y.o. Pee-hole (urehtra) feels weird is this natural aging? Only comedians--

seem to tell younger people and their audiences at like stand up comedy shows, it seems what to expect when you get older like George Lopez saying the balls hang after a certain age and men might sit on them 

or another stand up comedian saying in his act, Nail fungus becomes a big more frequent problem as we age

*This is the deal.... 

I'm almost 50 years old, my Dad was absentee

...and google search(es) didn't reveal much,

but the pissing / peeing at nearly 50 years of age, is becoming a dribble.

the muscles have gotten weaker i guess with age, in fact that's what the info. on google does mention, it makes the analogy that when ejaculating the stream just drops because of aging muscles akin to weaker eye muscles and needing reading glasses as we age

my doc is kinda wimpy, *how is he "wimpy" welll at my annual physical in jan '21, he said that if i am worried about prostate health take saw palmetto
he told me this after i told him, i'd like to take finesteride 5 mgs per day as a preventative measure...(he might have been too busy that day to write a script for finestride 5 mgs per day)

1 week ago, he said that stuff doesn't work, when i told him that saw palmetto might be the new snake oil per some youtube vids i saw
(u see what i mean by wimpy /wishy washy or telling me what i want to hear? to save time?

he's the primary care doc, basically i told him, the urethra after pissing which is a dribble when it had more stronger Flow, he's not an active kind of reasurring doctor, he said, if you think u got urinary tract infection (uti) u probably do

but, while i piss there's no burining, the only time is when after i piss and i don't shake it enough

which probably means that shaking the sex organ penis after taking a leak is more important as we near 50 years of age, otherwise, urine crystals stay by the pee hole and cause a burning sensation

it could be also from lack of enough water or from spicy foods like guacamole sauce (im in Southern Calif)

anyway, what's the deal here, the doctor said he could refer me to a Urologist, i told him hey back in college, I had a UTI and the primary care doc gave me a weak anti-biotic which didn't work, 

i ended up going to a Urologist and for some reason he put a Probe rod down the pee hole,

it wasn't pleasant to say the least...and this pee hole probe / rod / scope is something that according to a 73 year old friend who passed away and who i can't get advice on gets even more uncomfortable as we age

my primary doc said Flo Max is something which can strengthen urine flow from the penis


anyway, what happens to that urethra??? 
what happens to a man's pee hole as they near 50 years of age?
sadly this is something stand up comedians haven't talked about

the urethra or pee hole, not the tip, but the hole might get wider in its circumference
i've noticed that my pee is a lot wider if I look at the piss coming out, it's a Wider Cylinder than my younger days

the ejaculate sometimes drips after sex or masturbation, but again this is due to probably weaker stomach muscles or muscles in the groin and weaker muscles in the penis

i really want to avoid a urologist

on google, there are a lot A LOT OF ONLY 2 OR 3 OUT OF 5 STAR UROLOGISTS

* Is this a growing trend of subpar doctors who may have watched too much of the tv show "House," where the English doc, House, is pretty much a dick to his patients and to his colleagues.. instead of a nicer Ben CAsey, MD like back in the 50s and 60s....

sign of the times i guess

so.... 

here's the proposed regimen:

I am nearing 50 years of age

1) a weaker urine stream.... it's probably natural or to be expected... so i should not worry about the dribble....but shake the penis to make sure all of the piss goes out and no urine crystals are there which might account for discomfort
2) drink a lot of water, nearing a Gallon per day to improve urine flow / urine stream
3) exercise the muscles of the Loin and Groin through barbell squats and if not practical like if im at work (deep knee bends)

and as far as meds....

4) Flo max?


*anybody care to add anything else to this regimen?

you younger people may note that a burning or strange pee hole (again not the tip) but the urethra tube is often the sign of not enough water.... or eating spicy food or the combo of both, but again when u get older like me, the Stream if u can envision a Cylinder of your piss, is Wider kind of like an eyeglasses screwdriver cylinder when you are younger compared to a dumbell bar cylinder when u are older

(i can probably get the Flo Max from my primary care physican) and avoid a Urologist

again: the aim is to avoid a urologist.... but

but maybe like women go see a Gynocologist, a Urologist is something at 40 or 50 is something Every man needs to go to as they age?

a urologist might be able to uncover cysts and growths like on the kidney etc

Thanks in advance for your help

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

edited just now for minor typo's at 8/26/21 7pm pst

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

also: a urologist may be an area where there are simply not enough specialists that do their job well enough?

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

*then there is info. out there kinda makin' me cringe. info. on bowel blockage of near and dear pets on facebook newsfeeds.... 

so... how much of a thing is it...that as men age, if they do not shake their penis after pissing....because of the weaker urine stream caused by older / weaker penis muscles....
the urine crystals might just accumulate and cause a blockage?

i hope this is not a thing...where some small amount of crystals have calcified in my pee hole / pee tube / urethra.

thanks again

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

during my january '21 physical exam, my prostate just based on my blood work was actually normal in size, i don't use any a.a.s., not for 1 year and i never went over board, just a basic cycle

i don't know why urologists get such a bad rap, most of the gripes are:

1) say surgery is needed when it's not (i'd think this is a Big Ethical no-no)
2) no "bedside" manners, a complete jerk to their patitents and loved ones

Imagine, the nature of their job, it must be 1 of the suckiest lowest Specialities for a Medical doctor to go into, but probably pays A LOT

anyway these are some things a urologist does

1) old fashioned prostate check using a finger
2) ultra sound to check the prostate
3) that scope or rod, i spoke of
4) familiarity with the male plumbing system

ok, please keep any comments Detached like a scientist or like me a researcher.

the good thing is that there's anonymity here... and you may learn a lot from these "symptoms"

thanks for any constructive advice.

(im thinking im just getting older and I really as such, my uretha feels drier.... that's the Weird feeling

Dry-ness?

Maybe I answered my own Question?

I've seen TV commericals where women older are shown trying to advance some type of therapy or OTC product for Vaginal Dryness as they age

Maybe male urethra gets dry as one gets closer to 50 years old like i am

that coupled with weaker muscles and some Pandemic-induced bodyweight, causes even more weak urine stream requiring more of a shake after urinating

I don't have any pain really, but these urine crystals could God forbid solidify and then become a problem?

Anyone experience this or have a family member who's a lot older go thru this? 

thanks again.

----------


## lovbyts

Well thats a sh*t load of information for sure and it sounds like you have done your homework to day the least.

I have tried the flomax and saw palmetto a couple different times for about a year each and combined and never saw a difference. My doctor didnt see any problem with the prostate but I have always had a weak stream more or less. Never just a dribble but have had to get up 4-5 times a night to go.

I did have bladder surgery when I was around 5 due to a weak bladder (obviously) and that may still be the case more or less. I can testify that having something shoved up up your Pee-hole (urethra) at age 5 isnt any fun and not only feels weird but hurts like hell, especially the first time you have to urinate and the first part of the stream is blood red.

Hope you find an answer to your situation and I have no doubt it will help others in the long run.

Sorry I really dont have any input that was helpful.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> Well thats a sh*t load of information for sure and it sounds like you have done your homework to day the least.
> 
> I have tried the flomax and saw palmetto a couple different times for about a year each and combined and never saw a difference. My doctor didnt see any problem with the prostate but I have always had a weak stream more or less. Never just a dribble but have had to get up 4-5 times a night to go.
> 
> I did have bladder surgery when I was around 5 due to a weak bladder (obviously) and that may still be the case more or less. I can testify that having something shoved up up your Pee-hole (urethra) at age 5 isnt any fun and not only feels weird but hurts like hell, especially the first time you have to urinate and the first part of the stream is blood red.
> 
> Hope you find an answer to your situation and I have no doubt it will help others in the long run.
> 
> Sorry I really dont have any input that was helpful.


thanks for your input.

wow bladder surgery at 5 yrs of age, sorry to hear that.

the general idea is to avoid surgery whenver possible, almost at all costs, but your instance must have been really bad

i've heard the combination of flo max and viagra or its generic cheaper form, is a good combination

what u provided was helpful... i'm not the only one

i've also heard Kegel exercises are helpful for the prostate 

thanks

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> I've been on Flomax for about two years now. I'm not sure it helps much.
> 
> I have had good luck with saw palmetto and a handful of combo otc products. I'll post up the particulars on the ones I like later.
> 
> You should research the hell out of finasteride before thinking about it. Also, check your DHT and PSA. If they aren't out of line, it is unlikely fina will help. BTW, tanking your DHT sucks big time. If you decide to go the finasteride route, consider microdosing. 50mcg has been shown to reduce DHT by 50%, where 5mg reduces it by roughly 80%. In other words, the effectiveness of finasteride is not linear.


Thanks for your help, Cylon.
I wonder if the ultra sound test over the abdomen is a more accurate test to determine prostate health (i'd think it would be)

Checking prostate size with a blood test only has been somewhat bewildering to me

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

As an aside, with regard to the flow of the love juice or semen

From my experience, a medical-grade (not a novelty) penis enlarger tube always improves the flow, so that even with increased age, the load shoots and instead of just drop 

I guess the muscles like the glans or whatever its called on the shaft get exercised with the vacuum penis pump

(no need to improve the size of my love muscle lol...but just to keep it strong and a little girthier before sex)

I think i will continue that, along with heavy duty squats and lots of celery

Plus apple cider vinegar i've heard is very good for the urinary tract and I've actually heard it busts up kidney stones to a degree

I'm very lucky that at 49 y.o., I've never had a kidney stone, others, i've know have had them.

But the procedures to get rid of them in the 21st century are a lot less painful

----------


## wango

Any incontinence issues? Are you going too frequently? Definitely see a urologist. Also you may want to see a Physical Therapist that specializes in pelvic floor muscles (however those therapists are rare depending where you live).

----------


## Cuz

All this is , is simply trolling. I can’t believe you fellas are givin guy this much attention lol

----------


## lovbyts

> All this is , is simply trolling. I can’t believe you fellas are givin guy this much attention lol


That would be a lot of typing for your typical troll but we do have at least one other who like to hear himself it seems.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> All this is , is simply trolling. I can’t believe you fellas are givin guy this much attention lol


hey dude, i have no idea why you are so mean to me after giving me advice that seemed good like don't train to heavy or you will get a hernia

chill out

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

The doctor prescribed Flo Max and it has reduced my need to urinate as frequently

A lot of people have given it great reviews.

It's a trade off because the sexual side effect is kind of worrisome

But, I got a job doing a lot of car driving and I can't stop to urinate so much so, I guess, I will use it as a crutch, till I work this out with probably Kegel exercises like Wango above suggested (pelvic floor exercises)

There's no incontinence

Adovart was also prescribed recently also, I'm going to fill the script for that tomorrow

Adovart is for an overactive bladder

Flo Max has some great reviews by a lot of people

It really worked quickly for me and it's a large pill taken 2 x per day

I even stopped taking saw palmetto just to see if the Flo Max alone was responsible and it seems to work wonders.

Thanks for those who gave me constructive advice.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

learned a lot. and dude u need to stop comparing me with fluid kimbo, i am not an attention seeker by any means.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> You are taking 2 x .4 Flowmax?  That is the maximum dose. What sexual side are you referring to? If it is 'ghost load' or more clinically 'reverse ejaculation', yeah that is some weird stuff but it went away for me in about a week or two.
> 
> That said, I still use OCT with the flowmax, because I really would like to get off of it. Just one less pill to take, but it also interferes with eye surgery (lasik) and that is something I have been considering.


So, true, exactly that's what i'm taking and ghost, i'm glad that goes away, wasn't worried because 10 years ago, I took something and it had the same ghost side effects in the sex organ

oct? u mean otc over the counter, right? like the saw palmetto u showed in that 1 pic above.

lovebyts has some bad stories about laser eye surgery i once read... maybe ask him about it, i wouldn't do lasik or laser eye surgery although im near sighted really bad, i just wear rx contact lenses with lots of dry eye solution (rewetting drops)
thanks.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

By the way, my doc said a Kegel exercise or strengthening the pelvic floor muscle....

is something done when u urinate, u stop mid stream voluntarily and then hold it and resume urinating and stop hold and urinate

my recent research, shows that the urinating stop, start, stop, start mentioned recently is only to "locate the pelvic floor muscle" and the actual exercise is done later on.

going to research that more later.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> Yes, OTC. I blame it on auto complete and the fact that we are less than 2 weeks away from October....


There was 1 advanced bodybuilder who told me he keeps Flo Max "on hand," and that he just bought the bottle and kept it around, 

it must be so strong just 1 or 2 days are needed....and a person doesn't have to take it every day for like 3-5 weeks or for a lifetime

the ghost load or retrograde ejaculation is something that the body does when it is getting used to FloMax, according to my research results 2-5 min. ago--so it may in fact hopefully go away after 2 weeks max for me, too, or else Otherwise I might have to use it ad-hoc or as needed or once in a while also

because this is really weird... although i had the same ghost load problem 10 years ago and I had so much going on back then, i really didn't care about that side effect-- and normality returned after i stopped taking that drug 10 years ago, normal load

and just take flo max once in a while as I make 2 hour trips non-stop intrastate for my work and stopping is kind of a hassle. thanks again, Ceylon.

----------


## wango

> By the way, my doc said a Kegel exercise or strengthening the pelvic floor muscle....
> 
> is something done when u urinate, u stop mid stream voluntarily and then hold it and resume urinating and stop hold and urinate
> 
> my recent research, shows that the urinating stop, start, stop, start mentioned recently is only to "locate the pelvic floor muscle" and the actual exercise is done later on.
> 
> going to research that more later.


Yes, this is what I meant by pelvic floor muscles in my first post. It is awkward, but there are legit therapists out there. Its a growing specialty largely due to an an explosion of baby-boomers.

My wife is always all over me because I JIC too much. That is that I pee just in case I have to pee later and there might not be a bathroom available. It weakens the muscles.

----------


## lovbyts

> Yes, this is what I meant by pelvic floor muscles in my first post. It is “awkward”, but there are legit therapists out there. It’s a growing specialty largely due to an an explosion of baby-boomers.
> 
> My wife is always all over me because I “JIC” too much. That is that I pee “just in case” I have to pee later and there might not be a bathroom available. It weakens the muscles.


Funny you mention the JIC. I wonder if that could really be part of the cause because I have done the same think for many years. Before I leave for work, when I get to work, before I go home all JIC.

How the hell did I get almost 30,000 post? lol Ive clearly spent a fair amount of time on here over the years. 90% of it while I was at work. lol DAMN, I also turn 59 next week.  :Frown:

----------


## wango

> Funny you mention the JIC. I wonder if that could really be part of the cause because I have done the same think for many years. Before I leave for work, when I get to work, before I go home all JIC.
> 
> How the hell did I get almost 30,000 post? lol Ive clearly spent a fair amount of time on here over the years. 90% of it while I was at work. lol DAMN, I also turn 59 next week.


The other phrase/phenomenon that actually has a name is the key in the door syndrome. The closer you get to home (or a toilet that you are aware of), the more urgent it becomes to urinate. When I drove home and didnt remember to JIC before leaving work or the gym, I really start to feel it about 2 blocks away. Then sometimes Im running to the toilet and unzipping at the same time as soon as I get through the door. Thankfully Ive only had one epic fail where I didnt make it on time. Happy birthday Lovbyts, it just keeps getting better/more interesting with every passing year, lol.

----------


## lovbyts

> The other phrase/phenomenon that actually has a name is “the key in the door syndrome”. The closer you get to home (or a toilet that you are aware of), the more urgent it becomes to urinate. When I drove home and didn’t remember to JIC before leaving work or the gym, I really start to feel it about 2 blocks away. Then sometimes I’m running to the toilet and unzipping at the same time as soon as I get through the door. Thankfully I’ve only had one epic fail where I didn’t make it on time. Happy birthday Lovbyts, it just keeps getting better/more interesting with every passing year, lol.


Again, funny. I explained that to my wife a while back and now she is the same way. Yeah I know its the power of suggestion but it doesn't make it any less uncomfortable. lol

----------


## XnavyHMCS

Sorry gents... But I about lost it on the original post; what is he using, a blow up sex doll during the pandemic... And he stated that he keeps it clean, emptied out...

LMFAO...!!!

On a more serious note: 56 yo here. Urine stream is not as strong as in the past, as well as my ejaculation...

I went in for a prostate exam and I asked the doc about the urine and ejac. He said it was due to the muscles wearing out...

It's a bitch getting old.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

> Sorry gents... But I about lost it on the original post; what is he using, a blow up sex doll during the pandemic... And he stated that he keeps it clean, emptied out...
> 
> LMFAO...!!!
> 
> On a more serious note: 56 yo here. Urine stream is not as strong as in the past, as well as my ejaculation...
> 
> I went in for a prostate exam and I asked the doc about the urine and ejac. He said it was due to the muscles wearing out...
> 
> It's a bitch getting old.


Wrong. You're simplifying things. I never said blow up doll. Just like i mentioned when a JELQ exercise is respected, ancient exercise for increasing girth and length and soemone else said "playing with the wee or jackin off."

The 2nd part, I gained insight from...yea...when u get older, both the urine stream and ejaculate aren't as strong. I spoke with my primary care doc and suggested using a penis pump enlarger to strengthen the penile walls for both urine and ejaculate strength, and he said yea that might be a good idea.

(not the novelty penis pumps, obviously, but the medical device ones that are expensive)

----------

